# Violator Tuna Video



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

I am try to up load the video now but it is taking forever, any tips this is my first video post. clicked on attachments, then browse, file I wanted, and upload. Is this right


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have always uploaded to youtube then inserted the youtube link. That has worked for me.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

MSYellowfin said:


> I have always uploaded to youtube then inserted the youtube link. That has worked for me.


This ^^^


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

MSYellowfin said:


> I have always uploaded to youtube then inserted the youtube link. That has worked for me.


Thanks uploading to you tube now. still taking a little bit don't know if it the program i used or because it is hd.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

there ya go bigman.....


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

What kind of camera is that and how did you attach it to the gaff


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! How do you go from above the water to underwater with no water droplets on the lens? What kind of vid camera is that?


----------



## Fishenbones (Jan 19, 2011)

I would sure like to know how you attached the camera. I shot this video with Kodak Sport which works down to 10 feet. This would have been great if I could have put the camera underwater to film blue marlin


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome COOL!


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

The mount I used was home made and that was my first time trying it out. It did not work as good as I had hoped and only fits the one gaff, so I am working on a new one that will mount on just about any gaff and should not slip.

The camera is a JVC Picsio

This is a pic of the first one. Would not tighten up enough to were it would not twist or slide down the gaff when you gaff the fish.


----------

